# My Kitty Cat



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

Hope you like her, this is Savannah, she's a Bengal cat, 1/2 Asian Leopard cat and 1/2 Egyptian Mau.














My Lagoon


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

thats the sweetest cat ive ever seen!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

onefin said:


> Hope you like her, this is Savannah, she's a Bengal cat, 1/2 Asian Leopard cat and 1/2 Egyptian Mau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Cats.I had 2 F1 bengals. I just got rid of them last month.


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh that's to bad, she's a great pet, she's an f-2


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

I haven't seen a cat like that before.

Looks great!

Is she very aggressive or chilled?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ronzz said:


> I haven't seen a cat like that before.[snapback]1058888[/snapback]​


Me neither








If I ever saw one of those, I'm sure I'd take it home with me - that's one beautiful cat you got there


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice cat


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i acttually wouldnt mind having on of those kinda cats


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that cat rocks!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Do those cats like to be held? And do they sit on your lap at all?


----------



## onefin (Jun 8, 2005)

Yea she's loves to be held.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Remionds me of this:

http://members.petfinder.com/~SC165/kitten.html

Cute vid at the bottom!

--Dan


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats awesome... i've seen a few websites on bengal and savannah cats... the only kinds of cats i'd ever own


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn im going to have to get me one of these then.


----------

